

MotionCAPTCHA - dominis
https://github.com/josscrowcroft/MotionCAPTCHA

======
dominis
<http://cl.ly/2h2K2B3M2p0H2i1z2O2c> <http://cl.ly/3z28333n3w230e2S1U0Z>
<http://cl.ly/2T232H1r2M3g2w0g1G0N> <http://cl.ly/140F2R1U291J3v2m1y0Z>

------
amccloud
$('#mc-form').attr('action', $('#mc-action').val()); $('#mc-form').submit();

Submits the form on the demo bypassing the "captcha".

